# Audiobook - Christopher Lee



## Copia (Jul 19, 2022)

Sorry if this is wrong section, but couldnt figure out where this should go.

I read on here that Christopher Lee voices a audio book of Children of Hurin and The Silmarillion. Have he done any more?
I have never listened to audiobooks, is it possible to download to my phone using a app and buy them somewhere? I dont want to download anything Tolkien related illegaly.

Also I would like LOTR on audiobook, or most of Tolkiens books really

Would really appreciate som help and reccomandations here!


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jul 19, 2022)

I have a copy of Christopher Lee's reading of Children of Hurin. I don't know if he's ever done a reading of the Silmarillion, or of any other works. I have the Silmarillion read by Martin Shaw, which I think is pretty good.

I have the unabridged LotR read by Rob Inglis. There's also a version read by Andy Serkis, but I've never listened to it. I also recommend the BBC dramatised version of LotR from 1981.

You should be able to buy them anywhere that sells audiobooks. I managed to get three of the audiobooks on a free trial of Audible some time ago (I'm a big critic of Amazon, but I'll quite happily take anything they give me for free )

There are also several audiobooks on youtube. 
This is the Rob Inglis reading of LotR


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 19, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> I also recommend the BBC dramatised version of LotR from 1981.


I second this! To date, still the most faithful adaptation, IMO.









The BBC Radio LOTR Adaptation


I see it's available, in bite-sized chunks, at The Internet Archive: https://archive.org/details/the-lord-of-the-rings-bbc-radio-drama/J.R.R.+Tolkien+-+The+Lord+of+the+Rings+Book+1-+The+Fellowship+of+the+Ring+-+Disc+1+-+01.+Track01.flac This is a re-release, with some new introductory musings...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Copia (Jul 19, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> I have a copy of Christopher Lee's reading of Children of Hurin. I don't know if he's ever done a reading of the Silmarillion, or of any other works. I have the Silmarillion read by Martin Shaw, which I think is pretty good.
> 
> I have the unabridged LotR read by Rob Inglis. There's also a version read by Andy Serkis, but I've never listened to it. I also recommend the BBC dramatised version of LotR from 1981.
> 
> ...




This is great! Thank you! =)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 19, 2022)

Copia said:


> Sorry if this is wrong section, but couldnt figure out where this should go.
> 
> I read on here that Christopher Lee voices a audio book of Children of Hurin and The Silmarillion. Have he done any more?
> I have never listened to audiobooks, is it possible to download to my phone using a app and buy them somewhere? I dont want to download anything Tolkien related illegaly.
> ...


I have heard chapters by Christopher Lee. It is nice, but I am always more of a read it myself kind of person. Nice narratives anyway however.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 19, 2022)

You guys really should give that BBC version I linked a try. I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 19, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You guys really should give that BBC version I linked a try. I don't think you'll regret it.


I will certainly do this! While I sit back and crochet Gandalf...


----------

